# Ground Resistance Testing links



## orion85 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are some link I found regarding this subject...

http://support.fluke.com/find-sales/Downlo...115_ENG_A_W.PDF

http://www.rainbirdservicescorporation.com...20by%20AEMC.pdf


----------



## PE blues (Mar 25, 2012)

I cannot download the material on bird. can you repost the link?


----------

